# Is there anybody on here from Kentucky.



## Bigrick85 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm looking for peeps in my area. For advice on supplements. As I stated in my first post. I'm just now getting back into working out. And info would be helpful. 

Sorry if if this is the wrong area. Please delete if so. 

Thanks Rick.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 1, 2016)

In the spirit of old school IM forums....

Delete your own damn post.  What do we look like your mother?


----------



## Bigrick85 (Aug 1, 2016)

I do not understand the meaning of your post^^^^


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 1, 2016)

Bigrick85 said:


> I do not understand the meaning of your post^^^^



Go to GNC...all the pros go there and they can teach you all you need to know....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrick85 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sweet thanks man. I'll be sure to take that info and wipe my ass with it... everyday knowledge for you. Is still a learning process for me. I'm sure when you started out you just magically knew everything.


----------

